# New crown tale!! Need new name!



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a new crown tail last night!:blueyay: I need a new name for him and the only idea i have for a name is finn. pleass help me get a new name!:thankyou:

Is there any speshel care a ct needs:?:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CTs need at least 2.5 gallons like all bettas but the water should be kept a little cleaner since their fringes will curl in dirty and cold water so you need a heater too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What does he look like?


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

post a pic of him! =D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> CTs need at least 2.5 gallons like all bettas but the water should be kept a little cleaner since their fringes will curl in dirty and cold water so you need a heater too.


hard water too...which is why I can't keep them :-(


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

how cold is too cold? and where do i get a good heater?(what brand?)
what do you mean by hard water?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i will post a pict as soon as i can find the cord for camra.=)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hard as in full of minerals, anything under 75 degrees F is too cold. I reccomend Visi Therm, or Top Fin heaters.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i got a crowntail two nights ago i named him azul you can steal it if you like =P


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

what kind of minrels?
is a 1.5g ok? I have a filter and change the water half way once a week and full every other week. I aloso got a water chek thing, i used it but i don't get how to read it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hard water has minerals like calcium and magnesium in it. I don't think it's a matter of 'adding' it to your water, if that's what you were thinking.

It depends on where your get your water from. I think soft water is more common in natural wells and the like. You'll want to test your water to see what it is.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

is tap water ok? I put condiciner and salt in to.
do i relly need a heater for my tank? the water temp right now is 76 degreas f.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

for both fish.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

should i use a certan boteled water if the water is too hard


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't think you need to worry about it. If you haven't noticed fin curling before then you probably won't have a problem.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I actually have a question about the water. What's considered hard water? I boguht a test kit today which included testing the hardness and it read somwhere between 30 and 60 ppm. Is that okay for a Crowntail?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think my fish dorothy might have some.=( top fin, end looks like a loop.
View attachment 3807


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hears the pict of finn!
View attachment 3829


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That background looks familiar...how big is his tank? 

Oh nvm...it seems you have a 1.5 gal. Sorry, it looked like the background I saw on a .5 Gal kit.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

humm weard. yep 1.5!
do you think that the pict of dorthy has fin curling?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not familiar with crowntails, so I don't know. Sorry. :S
He seems to be doing fine, though. How is he?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

good, there both happy and helthy but i think dorothy might have some fin rot. i don't know he seams fine but his fins look black on the end.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Finn*



loppy656 said:


> hears the pict of finn!
> View attachment 3829


 omg, finn is so handsome


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ty! =)


----------

